# Tom Brady Super Bowl #10



## fmdog44 (Jan 24, 2021)

Incredibly Brady has done it again without the Pats beating the Pack in Lambeau. Will there ever be anyone like him?


----------



## jerry old (Jan 24, 2021)

We will see, this Mahones kid might just be


----------



## Irwin (Jan 24, 2021)

You gotta hand it to him... he's pretty good. And that's from someone who was rooting for Aaron Rogers.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 24, 2021)

@jerry old  Mahones is amazingly talented.  If he has Brady's determination, he may do it.  Brady never considers himself not in training, no matter if it's off season and he's on vacation.  Someone asked him once at a resort during the summer why he never had a cocktail or overindulged on rich foods and he replied, "I'm in training."


----------



## jerry old (Jan 24, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> @jerry old  Mahones is amazingly talented.  If he has Brady's determination, he may do it.  Brady never considers himself not in training, no matter if it's off season and he's on vacation.  Someone asked him once at a resort during the summer why he never had a cocktail or overindulged on rich foods and he replied, "I'm in training."


I think he may  be a monk, but someone fathered his kids.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 24, 2021)

Good game!  I was rooting for him.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 25, 2021)

We w


jerry old said:


> We will see, this Mahones kid might just be


We will know more in the year 2041.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 25, 2021)

We in Wisconsin were mightily disappointed that we couldn’t pull off the win , but Brady is a great player. There is no denying that!  Can Kansas beat them???  I don’t know, but it will be a darn good game


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

Am a lifelong Green Bay fan, but they didn't have it in them.  Will be rooting for KC!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 28, 2021)

I have been a loyal Tom Brady fan for years... but Mahones is just as determined to win this game.  I'll be happy with either team winning.   I can't wait for this game!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I have been a loyal Tom Brady fan for years... but Mahones is just as determined to win this game.  I'll be happy with either team winning.   I can't wait for this game!


I would like to see Mahomes get it again..

I hate it when all the commentators bring up Brady's record!! 
Hey he has been playing for 21 years!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 29, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> I would like to see Mahomes get it again..
> 
> I hate it when all the commentators bring up Brady's record!!
> Hey he has been playing for 21 years!!!


It will be quite an exciting game, @Ken N Tx   May the best team ~ win!


----------



## Irwin (Jan 29, 2021)

No football this weekend. What's a good excuse to get drunk?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2021)

Irwin said:


> No football this weekend. *What's a good excuse to get drunk?*


Excuse: No football this weekend.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm just glad to see that Mahomes appears to be OK, after his concussion a couple of weeks ago.  If he performs as well as he normally does, this should be a fun game to watch.


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 30, 2021)

Tom Brady is ageless...


----------



## Irwin (Jan 30, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Excuse: No football this weekend.



I only drink for celebrations.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2021)

I always pick a side in these games,  but I cannot choose this year!!  
 ...  I  hope for a great game and no injuries,  (and no controversies)


----------



## StarSong (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm in a pool so I'll be rooting for myself!


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 4, 2021)

I thought folks might enjoy this read:

*Patrick Mahomes has unmatched physical gifts. His intellect might be what sets him apart.*
Washington Post Feb. 4, 2021

Forget about the arm for minute, that implausibly strong, tensile, spitting cobra of an arm. Let’s talk about the head on Patrick Mahomes. Because that’s what his opponents really should beware of, the recognition that starts in his corneas and cables to the brain, which in turn sends decoding back to his limbs to do all those far-fetched, breath-snatching things. His mind works like a light switch to a power line.

It’s hard to drag your thoughts away from Mahomes’s pure physicality, the strange combination of brawn and lithe movement, the supple slinging throws, the dodging stag legs. But what really makes the Kansas City Chiefs’ 25-year-old quarterback such a generational talent is that his natural physical material is married to such quick-learning, studious ambition. “What makes him great is from the shoulders up,” Hall of Fame quarterback Kurt Warner opined in an online analysis this week.

Super Bowl coach turned broadcaster Tony Dungy agreed: “I’ve been impressed with Mahomes’s mental game for three years now,” Dungy observed. “Because of his skill level we don’t talk about that a lot. But his understanding of football is at another level. He processes information faster than any young quarterback I have ever seen.”

Understand this about Mahomes: as freely as he plays, he’s not improvising on the field. Those throws come from a highly practiced palm and well-schooled eyes. The man is an indefatigable scholar of the game — he studies it as hard as maybe any quarterback but Tom Brady — and that’s the biggest problem he poses for the Tampa Bay Buccaneers in Sunday’s Super Bowl. As good as he was a year ago, when he was the Super Bowl MVP, he spent the offseason trying “to get better even one percent every day,” Mahomes says.

Acknowledgment of a like mind is what sent Brady to speak consolingly to Mahomes in the loser’s locker room two years ago after beating him in the AFC championship, 37-31, in overtime. “Stay with the process and keep being who you are,” Brady told him.

Mahomes called the conversation with the six-ringed Brady “a stamp” of approval, reassurance that he was going about his career the right way. He appears determined to emulate not just Brady’s work habits, but his unquenchable pursuit of multiple titles, and ability to drag an entire franchise along for the quest. Mahomes says, “No one has become happy with winning just one Super Bowl.”

What did Mahomes do after winning it all last season? He went right back to throwing around 20 pound medicine balls, and when he signed a 10-year contract for a half a billion dollars, he said his idea of a splurge was to build his own 50-yard football field in the backyard of his new home, so he “could get some extra work in.”

“I know he wants to be great,” Chiefs Coach Andy Reid said earlier this week. According to Reid, all a guy like Mahomes craves is, “They want you to give ‘em one more thing so they can be even greater.”

In the off week before these playoffs began, tight end Travis Kelce noticed that Mahomes was carrying around a fat notebook. The Chiefs didn’t even know who their opponents would be yet, but Mahomes had already researched all four possible teams. He watched films of four to five games for each, at least 20 games worth, until he understood “what every single team we could possibly face is doing defensively,” Kelce said.

Mahomes’s thoroughness has made it all but impossible for defenses to really bother him. Maybe the most impressive statistic of Mahomes’s young career is that, since 2018, he’s the best quarterback in the league against the blitz. You only do that with recognition. The natural consequence of a young quarterback’s growth is that teams throw ever more intricate schemes at him, disguises and unscouted looks. But with Mahomes, “He figures it out,” New England Patriots defensive back Devin McCourty observed last year.

Each week, Mahomes commits every line of Reid’s game plan to memory. He memorizes the call sheets until by Sunday he knows what Reid is most likely to signal on every down and distance. “He’s anticipating what the call will be,” says quarterback coach Mike Kafka. “His study habits are tremendous.”

Even Mahomes’s most off-schedule plays, the back footed parabolas and the no-look heaves from his belt, are more studied than you might suspect. Chiefs coaches have devised drills to work on them, so that his receivers won’t get hit between the eyes by a ball they don’t see coming.

Running back Le’Veon Bell had already judged Mahomes the best quarterback in the league before he joined the Chiefs 10 weeks ago. But then he got a look at how Mahomes worked up close. “It really hit me, like oh, he might be the greatest player ever,” Bell said this week. “It’s the way he practices, the way he goes about his business. I wish y’all could see the throws he does in practice. I thought he was a 10 before I came here. And now he’s probably like a 12.”

Some of those unlikely throws are borrowed from tape of old quarterbacks, which he also studies exhaustively, footage of Brett Farve and Dan Marino. Mahomes watches their classic moves closely and tries to add “a little of myself,” he says. Every year in training camp Reid gives him carte blanche to fire away and not worry about interceptions, because “he’s got to figure out what he can and can’t get away with,” Reid said back in August.

And some of the things he comes up with are purely original. One afternoon during a drill, Mahomes toyed around with putting himself in motion during the cadence to distract the defense, before firing the ball to Kelce. Reid liked the idea so much he incorporated it into the playbook, after they had practiced it enough. They used it for a touchdown against the Jacksonville Jaguars late in the season.

“We get to see it every day,” Reid said. “It’s something the fans only get to see on game days. We get to see it every day. He keeps practice alive, challenges the defense and makes everybody around him better just by his attitude.”

So on Sunday, don’t just watch the arm. Watch the greatest young mind in football tell that body what to do.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 7, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> I thought folks might enjoy this read:
> 
> *Patrick Mahomes has unmatched physical gifts. His intellect might be what sets him apart.*
> Washington Post Feb. 4, 2021
> ...


Yes and tonight at the Super Bowl he stunk up the field. Slapped hard by the G.O.A.T.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 7, 2021)

SB 55: Bucs crush the Chiefs. In a "close" game much anticipated by all the pros in the know turned out to be a one side hammering by the much superior team and QB. Florida should change the name of Tampa Bay to Tampa Brady. Ten Super Bowls and seven victories.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 7, 2021)

This was probably the most miserable performance, all season, by the Chiefs.  They couldn't seem to do anything right.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 7, 2021)

Chiefs never showed up to this game. Bucs played well and yes, Brady is an amazing athlete. KC did not play anything like they did in the other playoff games. Was never really close like everybody thought it would be.

So does Brady play out the 2nd year of his contract with Tampa or leave now on a high note with his 10th Super Bowl ring?


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2021)

May not be amusing to you, but it was to us.

_*Me: Mahomes looks older in this game.*_
*My husband: And Brady looks younger.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> *I have been a loyal Tom Brady fan for years... but Mahones is just as determined to win this game.  I'll be happy with either team winning.   I can't wait for this game!*


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Feb 7, 2021)

There's a good reason for that. The Bucs defense chased Mahomes all night long. Brady got good protection.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 7, 2021)

Congrats......way to go Bucs!


----------



## terry123 (Feb 8, 2021)

Really good game.  Loved watching Tom! Been my favorite since Bradshaw.


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

Got to hand it to him.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2021)

Very disappointing game, I thought. Chiefs and penalties the first half. Number 95. Was getting his licks in every play. He seemed mad at the world and caused some stupid penalties. 
Half time show, total flop. Stupid comes to mind. 
My Bucs won, but would like to have seen some competition.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 8, 2021)

The city of Tampa Bay lost oceans of money due to the COVID restrictions on Super Bowl Week


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 8, 2021)

The commercials sucked this year. Not funny, only filled with celebrities that had one or two words.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 8, 2021)

What a sad, boring game. The Chief’s were obviously, not on their game, and the Bucs played there usual good game.  It’s always hard to be defeated, but I imagine doubly hard when you get trounced like the Chiefs did 

even the commercials were depressing this year and the half time show?  Mediocre.  Disappointing night all around, however I am happy for the Bucs. They deserved the win but bet it would have been sweeter even for them if the other team had showed up


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 8, 2021)

Didn't think before the game that they would pull it off ..... but  oh so happy for them


----------



## jerry old (Feb 8, 2021)

Penalties played a part in the game, fat too much...

Question:  Where was Chief's coaching staff-reevaluation of game play for second half?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 8, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Question:  Where was Chief's coaching staff-reevaluation of game play for second half?



Think maybe that KC coaching staff wasn't totally into the game after Thursday night's terrible car crash? ... a little girl is still in a coma.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nf...eart-bleeds-for-everyone-involved/ar-BB1dtSam


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 8, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> The commercials sucked this year. Not funny


They really did


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 8, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> I hate it when all the commentators bring up Brady's record!!
> Hey he has been playing for 21 years!!!


How old is he?

He looks in his early twenties!


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> How old is he?
> 
> He looks in his early twenties!


43


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Irwin (Feb 8, 2021)

That was one of the lamest Super Bowls I've ever seen. We turned it off in the 3rd quarter. Total waste of time.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Feb 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> 43


Wow! That is OLD for the game! I read that Tom is a health nut. Doesn't put bad food into his body. His Dad reportedly said that after eating at Tom's house, he has to go out and find some real food.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Feb 8, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> The commercials sucked this year. Not funny, only filled with celebrities that had one or two words.



I thought the Bruce Springsteen - Jeep commercial was great.


----------



## john danson (Feb 8, 2021)

Brady is a legend and an incredible athlete but he admits to suffering major head injuries over the last 20 years,so if he called it a career this year I don't think anyone who cares about his long term health would criticize him.He has nothing more to prove and needs another super bowl ring like Jeff Bezos needs more money.Ditto for Rob Gronkowski who's suffered 20 concussions.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2021)

john danson said:


> Brady is a legend and an incredible athlete but he admits to suffering major head injuries over the last 20 years,so if he called it a career this year I don't think anyone who cares about his long term health would criticize him.He has nothing more to prove and needs another super bowl ring like Jeff Bezos needs more money.Ditto for Rob Gronkowski who's suffered 20 concussions.



I rarely watch football anymore because of the incredible danger of CTE.  Can't imagine why anyone would permit their children to play football any rougher than the flag version with what is already known about CTE.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 8, 2021)

Rugby is worse @StarSong and they don't even wear protective gear.  Don't know how they live through a game.


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 8, 2021)

Brady's wife really wants him to retire, but so far he has refused to. I mean, it's nice to set records and all that, but he's got young kids - ages 13, 11, and 8. He's at a reasonably high risk of CTE at this point. 

All the rings and money in the world aren't going to be worth it if 20 yrs from now he won't be able to even recognize who his kids and grandkids are.

I love football, but let's face it - it is an extremely dangerous sport.

And the risk is not just for CTE. Studies are beginning to verify a correlation between concussions and ALS (Lou Gehrig's Disease): Head trauma links to ALS incidence in pro athletes

Joe Montana was another Hall of Famer QB who suffered numerous concussions and waved them off while he was playing (as most players do). It shook him tremendously when his best friend, WR Dwight Clark, developed ALS and died in 2018 at the age of 61. 

Clark, one of the most popular Niner players, was given a special day in his honor shortly before he died. He had been a big (6'4", 212 lbs) handsome guy, articulate and intelligent. Always good for an interview or a charity appearance, he was instantly recognizable to locals.

It was shocking to see his final public appearance at the ballpark. He had lost at least 50 or 60 lbs and needed to use crutches. He gave a very short speech thanking the fans. 

It was heart-breaking. He could barely talk and had to speak very, very slowly.

Montana has said he absolutely never wants his kids to play football, and now regrets he didn't retire earlier.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 8, 2021)

KC beat themselves early by taking a rash of foolish penalties and the Tampa defense boxed Mahomes in most of the time or pressured him into some wild, desperation throws.  Not the Mahomes that we've seen most of the season when he was afforded better protection.

And Brady was just Brady.  The same guy that we've watched in New England for his whole previous career.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 8, 2021)

CBS failed to broadcast one of the games most interesting moments....when some goofball ran onto the field in the 4th quarter.....

https://www.yahoo.com/sports/super-...er-4th-quarter-publicity-stunt-203629564.html


----------



## Pepper (Feb 8, 2021)

It was as if Mahomes was intimidated by Tom.  Or hypnotized!  More impressed by Tom, Gronkowski, than ever.  I'm not a football fan, I just like the Super Bowl if Tom Brady is in it.  I was living in MA when Brady won his first and the streets outside my apartment had a bunch of cars with their tops down, shouting with joy and lighting off firecrackers.  I had watched the game, the first Super Bowl for me in decades.  Those guys were so happy.  I never understood that before.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> Montana has said he absolutely never wants his kids to play football, and now regrets he didn't retire earlier.


Both of his sons played HS & college football, but no pro ball. One of them played against a school I was affiliated with so I went to see the game.  Montana's son played on the same team as Will Smith's & Wayne Gretzky's sons.  Nobody much cared about the kids but the binoculars were out to spot their dads in the crowd!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 8, 2021)

I've been a fan of the Bucs since 1976. Do you know what that means?  If you're a Bucs fan, you don't wonder  if the Bucs will win the game,  you know somehow they are going to lose it. And most of the time, they do.. They lead the league in loses. The Bucs are the losingest team in the entire history of the NFL. Just to show you how bad they are, if the Bucs won every game for the next 20 years, they'd STILL be the losingest team in the history of the NFL. Under Raymond James Stadium, we are hard at work perfecting clones of Brady. No, we're not letting this opportunity go to waste. Even if we can't come up with a clone, we'll make billions selling Brady DNA.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 8, 2021)

Ease up FuzzyBuddy it was only 26 games, there are NFL films of McKay blistering his team - humorous.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 8, 2021)

The NFL Network rebroadcasted the Super Bowl tonight.  I watched the first half, and some of the 3rd quarter before I had to turn it off.  It was so disheartening to watch a team who had done so good all season....only to fall apart in this game.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 8, 2021)

Don M. said:


> The NFL Network rebroadcasted the Super Bowl tonight.  I watched the first half, and some of the 3rd quarter before I had to turn it off.  It was so disheartening to watch a team who had done so good all season....only to fall apart in this game.


I keep wondering what caused that team to just fall apart as they did last night.  I still don't understand what transpired.  Best of luck to them ... next season.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 8, 2021)

Don M. said:


> The NFL Network rebroadcasted the Super Bowl tonight.  I watched the first half, and some of the 3rd quarter before I had to turn it off.  It was so disheartening to watch a team who had done so good all season....only to fall apart in this gam.d



Disheartening Don, become a Cowboy fan, they will make you crazy


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> Brady's wife really wants him to retire, but so far he has refused to. I mean, it's nice to set records and all that, but he's got young kids - ages 13, 11, and 8. He's at a reasonably high risk of CTE at this point.
> 
> All the rings and money in the world aren't going to be worth it if 20 yrs from now he won't be able to even recognize who his kids and grandkids are.


So true...    He has an extreme health regiment,   but all that isn't going to help when he gets smashed into the turf by a 300+ lineman.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I keep wondering what caused that team to just fall apart as they did last night.  I still don't understand what transpired.  Best of luck to them ... next season.


I think  they had some heavy hearts, especially the coach,  after that bad accident on Thursday.


----------

